# 2nd Annual Autumn Smoke Herf - ASH 2008



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

*ASH 2008 Announced!!! *

Hello,

now it is finally here! ASH2008 with the same mode as last year's ASH but bigger and better. Spread the open invitation, just be sure to let me know if you are attending. RSVP via e-mail, 30th SEP at the latest. This is to ensure enough space for all... The place of the event is still under negotiations, but from last year's experience Ahjo would be the right place.

This year I will be also accepting *donations for charity.* All donations over 5 EUR will be greeted with a quality cigar! All Donations go directly to the Organ Transplant Department of the Helsinki Children's Hospital. Every cent will be appreciated!









More info from me through e-mail...

Hope to hear from you soon!

Cheers!

Copyright © 2007-2008 Miker


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Date change ... 17th OCTOBER now confirmed


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Mikko...looks amazing! Maybe you should take it on the road...say....oh....NW Arkansas, maybe? lol Anyway, looks like a great time.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

thanks Jim, you can come too you know... 

i am going to share sponsored cigars to everyone and accept donations to charity for them. All donations go to the children's hospital here in Helsinki. There are some quite noticable cigar aficionados from Finland joining us too... should be a great night!

more to come on my blog...'

cheers,


----------

